
Someone is DDoS'ing high stakes online poker players mid-hand to win large pots - matt1
http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/19/high-stakes-pl-nl/hacker-able-disconnect-will-1316970/
======
crawfordcomeaux
I wonder if it's as simple as the attackers somehow getting their victims' IPs
(maybe through some intelligent human-guided port-scanning?) & then firing the
DDoS.

The alternative could be that there's some sort of common protocol the gaming
sites are using that allows attackers to send malformed packets to other users
(like a specially-crafted invalid private message packet) and there's no
server-side validation of the packets.

Either way, I can't wait to see what they turn up.

